# Puppy Pyramid



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

here'a pic of my eldest boy with our friends 9 whv pups,,,,but wait, there's an imposter in there, who can spot it?


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

ORANGE Domestic Short Hair!!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Aw it's hard to tell.. Is that a cat?!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

it certainly is!!! little tommy was orphaned at 1 week old, pups were born a week later, little tommy thinks he's a viz, he even goes to suckle with the pups, Mamma Fen even cleans him up too ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

oh ****, now I'm gonna have to check Gabriels (my younger son) bed, I've done a head count and I can only see 8 pups....I distinctly remember Gabriel tucking one under his jumper...aaarrrghhhh!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Harrigab thank you so much for sharing this fabulous picture. Your son is adorable and the puppies so cute.

How can you resist? Are you sure you haven't choosen all nine?


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

OMG - I love, love, love this picture!

Are you thinking of getting a little sis or bro for Ruby?


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

RubyRoo my thoughts also..... 

He must be!!!

You wouldn't take your son to view a new litter and let him sit with all that 'Ginger love' without picking one out!!! :-\

Watch this space 'Me Thinks'   

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

as much as I'd love a sis or bro for Ruby, I won't be getting another for a while, but certainly will get one sometime ;D


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Pretty cool, good luck finding the wayward pup.

That's going to be one very cool, but confused cat, when it grows up.


----------



## Veebers (May 20, 2012)

Adorable :-*


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Cat will be fine.... Vs behave like cats sometimes. We have a cat and they are very fine, even chase birds together. What is worrisome, on our walks there is a female fox that keeps following us... and tries to get ever closer to our V :-\


----------

